# Hi! I'm a newbie and need some ideas!



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome, Miss Kenton. First thing that comes to my mind are the large banners advertising the freaks therein. You could put a flexible primer on old sheets, project images (if you have the means) and paint them yourself. Many of those posters were rather crudely done, but were very effective. Do a search for "freak show banners"...
A selection of "oddities" in glass jars could be made up. If you don't have large jars, those large plastic "mixed snack" jars could work. One of my neat little props is an over-the-head frankenstein mask, stuffed with newspaper, and stuffed into the jar. On an old dilapidated end table with a flickering candle and cobwebs, it is very effective.


----------



## miss kenton (Aug 5, 2011)

Funny, I have just spent the past 1/2 hour looking at those banners online thinking. "I need some of those! I could make them, they don't look difficult! I do have those jars. In the past, I have filled them with sickly green water (food coloring) and put weird things in them, like those warty looking gray pumpkins (gourds) or hands that "grow" in water. I guess great minds think alike! lol I like the Frankenstein head idea!


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

I like the idea of an old carnival. You know like, "Come see the Bearded Lady", or stuff like that. Even like a baby alien in a jar, or a hand. You should google for old freakshows and see what kind of attractions there were.


----------



## Forever Haunting (Jan 1, 2009)

I like ChrisW's idea about the banners. You could do a Halloween take off of the typical freak shows acts...i.e. change the lady with no legs to the black cat with no legs ....or the siamese twin to the siamese skeleton. The Fiji Mermaid works as is. Just some thoughts. I have always found the old 1930's carnival creepy cool, so I think you are on to something.


----------



## miss kenton (Aug 5, 2011)

Forever Haunting said:


> I like ChrisW's idea about the banners. You could do a Halloween take off of the typical freak shows acts...i.e. change the lady with no legs to the black cat with no legs ....or the siamese twin to the siamese skeleton. The Fiji Mermaid works as is. Just some thoughts. I have always found the old 1930's carnival creepy cool, so I think you are on to something.


LOVE the Siamese skeleton idea! Good one!


----------



## miss kenton (Aug 5, 2011)

Nightmare-Dude said:


> I like the idea of an old carnival. You know like, "Come see the Bearded Lady", or stuff like that. Even like a baby alien in a jar, or a hand. You should google for old freakshows and see what kind of attractions there were.


That is exactly what I'm thinking; old time carnival!!! Creepy! I remember going to one as a teen. We (guiltily) went in to see the "fattest man in the world." Suddenly he bellowed out, "GET OUT OF HERE!'" Unbeknownst to us at the moment, he was talking to some kids trying to sneak a peak through the bottom of the tent. I nearly wet myself! 

I have three tents or canopies I am going to set up in my back yard that the guests can visit for some "surprises."


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

miss kenton said:


> That is exactly what I'm thinking; old time carnival!!! Creepy! I remember going to one as a teen. We (guiltily) went in to see the "fattest man in the world." Suddenly he bellowed out, "GET OUT OF HERE!'" Unbeknownst to us at the moment, he was talking to some kids trying to sneak a peak through the bottom of the tent. I nearly wet myself!
> 
> I have three tents or canopies I am going to set up in my back yard that the guests can visit for some "surprises."


Haha! That's cool. Well, sounds like you're gonna have a cool sideshow theme, if you get a chance, post progress pics!


----------



## miss kenton (Aug 5, 2011)

Nightmare-Dude said:


> Haha! That's cool. Well, sounds like you're gonna have a cool sideshow theme, if you get a chance, post progress pics!


I will. Keep me in mind if you stumble across any other ideas!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

If you ever get a chance to see the show Oddities they always have a lot of old freakshow items in their shop. A rusty bed of nails, the fiji mermaid, two headed cows, three legged chickens, conjoined pigs, all kinds of deformities mummy hands, mummy cats. 
Mutter museum in Philly might be a good inspiration for you too, they have all kinds of weird bodily things. Growths, smallest adult skeleton and an extremely tall human skeleton, conjoined twins. But I guess that's getting away from the subject a little bit!


----------



## miss kenton (Aug 5, 2011)

Junit said:


> If you ever get a chance to see the show Oddities they always have a lot of old freakshow items in their shop. A rusty bed of nails, the fiji mermaid, two headed cows, three legged chickens, conjoined pigs, all kinds of deformities mummy hands, mummy cats.
> Mutter museum in Philly might be a good inspiration for you too, they have all kinds of weird bodily things. Growths, smallest adult skeleton and an extremely tall human skeleton, conjoined twins. But I guess that's getting away from the subject a little bit!


Hi Junit,
Good idea with the Oddities show-I haven't seen it, but will look for it. I have been to the Mutter Museum several times. What Halloween fanatic in the Delaware Valley would miss it!?! lol You are not off topic, that is exactly the type of stuff that inspires me! Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Grimsley (Aug 14, 2010)

If you really want to get some ideas watch the movie "Freaks"! Gooba Gabba, We Accept her, One Of Us, One Of Us! Great move!


----------



## CycloneJack (Jun 30, 2011)

I love that movie!! Havent thought about it in ages though. Have to dig out that DVD and show it to the kids, they have no clue what a real "freakshow" is! As far as your ideal for a freakshow themed haunt, Id simply paint banners on canvas paint dropcloths and then parade around as those characters! Someone dressed in a gorrilla suit can be "monkey boy" or someone in a werewolf costume is "dog boy" or a vampire is "bat boy" and so on. Most certainly you'd want a sideshow "talker" (not barker as this is considered offensive for some reason). This is the person who stands out front on a small stage and sells the act with pre-scripted "ballywhos". You know, like "Come one, come all! Come see the amazing dog boy with his razor sharp fangs and gruesome flowing locks of fur! A true freak of nature! Beware, this pooch does bite! Is he a man, is he a beast? You decide! Alive on the inside!" Or something like that, best if its pre-scripted and rehearsed before hand. Check out this link for a true Coney Island Freakshow talker-http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QksIczveRs


----------



## CycloneJack (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh yeah, forgot. If your gonna do a carnival theme, dont forget the carnival games. Ring toss, milkcan, bean-bag toss, clown knock-downs, etc...These games are easy and cheap to make and create an interactive enviroment at your haunt/party that will be very memorable. We have them at our party every year and they keep people and little ones occupied for hours. Check out my profile albums to see some of the games if you're interested.


----------



## miss kenton (Aug 5, 2011)

Haha! We are all on the same page with this stuff! I have seen "Freaks", so creepy! 
I have a a dummy who "appears" at all my parties. My family knows him as "Gary." It has a head that looks like Dracula wearing sunglasses. His costume changes with the theme of the party.
I have already decided he will be the sideshow talker at this party. I have captured some of the sideshow talker's spiels from you tube, including Nick Weber and the link listed in Cyclone Jack's post!

We will record it on a continuous loop and hook it up to "Gary." It will be the first thing my guests will see and hear as they enter.
I always award a prize for best costume. This year I will also award a prize for "Best Carnie Folk" costume. I think it will be great to have a large number of Carnie folk cruising around the "Carnival."
I will also have calliope music playing all night. My son found me the theme from "It", and it is eerie!
I have a spinning wheel game my hubby built a number of years ago for a different party. I will repaint it to match this years theme! Another of my dummies will help "man" that booth.
I like to have games at the parties to occupy the little ones and will visit Cyclone's profile as soon as I post this! You guys are great with your responses! What a resource this forum is!!!
THanks for all your ideas and keep 'em coming!!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

miss kenton, you're doing a wonderful job with this theme. I like how you are setting up the tents. Nothing original, but you could also have a fortune teller tent.


----------



## miss kenton (Aug 5, 2011)

Tannasgach said:


> miss kenton, you're doing a wonderful job with this theme. I like how you are setting up the tents. Nothing original, but you could also have a fortune teller tent.


Thanks! I think I will do a fortuneteller tent. Does anyone have ideas on how to make a cool crystal ball? Not too elaborate. (My personal mechanic/designer has limited time and abilities.)
I am going to have him build a (more primitive) version of "Zoltar" from the movie "BIG". 




Just askin': Does everyone get as obsessive about Halloween parties as I do at this time of year. Do many of you have photo albums here? I love looking at other people's Halloween party pictures.


----------



## CycloneJack (Jun 30, 2011)

Cant wait to see Zoltar! Ive always wanted one of those for myself! And to answer your question about obsessiveness, absolutely yes! I threw my first Halloween party last year and I imagine I will continue to host one year after year. It seems to have open a floodgate of creativity that was trapped for years! I see everything in a different light now...I look for the potential in every object to be a Halloween prop!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Here's an idea for your "jars of oddities"...

A cauliflower pared down into shape just a bit makes a great looking "brain" and a Fennel bulb with the stalks cut off short looks remarkably like a human heart. I added food coloring and also just a wee bit of milk (makes the water just a _little _cloudy and the objects are harder to see) to the jars and they looked *GREAT*.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

A cheap crystal ball can be made with the round globe from a ceiling fan light. I see them all the time in Goodwill and thrift stores. You would need one of the rounded ones and either find a candle base or just use a plate and wrap with a sheer brightly colored scarf. You can use the white frosted looking globes and put the glow in the dark necklaces iinside for an eiried looking glow. I actually found a small round globe on a beautiful metal stand that I used for one last year. It had a red flocked rose in side and I just took it apart and removed the rose. 

Target also carried the crystal balls with the skeleton heads inside.


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

Tent like this









With signs like this maybe?









http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_zABxJjGIDkU/TEqNg1GCu_I/AAAAAAAABY4/ac-wq8lu7s4/s1600/freakshow+fun.jpg


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I think it is WitchfromCanada who had a great fortune teller witch display. I will see if I can find the pictures.


----------



## miss kenton (Aug 5, 2011)

printersdevil said:


> I think it is WitchfromCanada who had a great fortune teller witch display. I will see if I can find the pictures.


I love to see that, if you can find it.


----------



## miss kenton (Aug 5, 2011)

Nightmare-Dude said:


> Tent like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! The tent is a bit out of my league! However, last night I finished my first Freak show banner. I love the text in this one: "she's kuh ray zee!" I will definitely use that on one of my banners.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Her name is a witch from canada and here is a link to the album with a couple of shots. I thot it was pretty cool and did a fortune teller witch room last year. You should be able to look at some of her other albums, too.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...oson-des-sorcieres-picture29099-img-0510.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...oson-des-sorcieres-picture29098-img-0512.html


I think you could use steamers or else cut long steamers from those cheap dollar tree table cloths in orange and black o (or the colors you want) and make a "big top". I am very interested in your progress with this them.


----------



## miss kenton (Aug 5, 2011)

printersdevil said:


> Her name is a witch from canada and here is a link to the album with a couple of shots. I thot it was pretty cool and did a fortune teller witch room last year. You should be able to look at some of her other albums, too.
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...oson-des-sorcieres-picture29099-img-0510.html
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the links, I just started looking at her pix! Her fortune teller tent is similar to what I have in mind. I want to set it up as a "photo opportunity" point with an empty chair for guests to sit and have their picture taken "getting their fortune told." I will keep you posted. I had the same ideas about using the cheap tablecloths for the stripes! I bought a huge roll of thick red yarn to fashion tassels to attach to the top of the tents. Now I am going back to her pictures! Thanks again!


----------



## Witchie_Woman (Aug 10, 2007)

I found a website that makes and sells reproductions of old freak show banners. They don't list the price on their website, but I thought that perhaps you could copy the images and make your own banners. Here's the link: http://ratsoretro.com/About_the_Artist.php

Here's a few examples of their work:


----------



## miss kenton (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank you for the effort, I appreciate that! I had found this website and copied the style. So far, I have completed a "Snake woman" poster and am working on a half man/half woman! Next up:The Human Blockhead!
I really love the sideshow banners I've seen on the Net, they are so colorful. I am depending on the ones I am making to "sell" the idea of my freak show theme.


----------



## Witchie_Woman (Aug 10, 2007)

No problem! I've actually been debating doing a haunted carnival/freak show theme myself, so I just happened to come across them in my search for related things.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/106540-outdoor-party-help.html

This link has some great, cheap and easy midway type games. It might be of interest to you, too.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Here is a cheap and easy game...Go to the Dollar tree and buy their brains..Put it in a jar and Guess how many brains are in a jar. This is one of the things I am doing this year. Here is a pic


----------



## miss kenton (Aug 5, 2011)

Hahaha! Good one! I usually use gumball eyeballs, but this is SO much better!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Another link that might be of interest.



http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...pes/106666-dark-carnival-circus-sideshow.html


----------



## miss kenton (Aug 5, 2011)

*Thanks for this one*! Went to Lowes, bought a $5.00 ceiling fan replacement bulb. I have a cheap, star-shaped gold candle plate and put a votive sized flameless candle on the plate, put the bulb over top. Bingo! An "energy pulsating" crystal ball! It looks great!


----------



## Ilean (Jul 29, 2011)

You could make a person out of clothing and newspaper and make them a contortionist. Put them in crazy positions. If you wanted to really get into it you could do a really trippy maze with black lights and crazy colors. Also make sure you have carnival music playing and show lights. No matter what you do just make sure the look is complete. GOOD LUCK! It sounds awesome.


----------



## miss kenton (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks! I have already downloaded a boat load of calliope music. That stuff is creepy all by itself! My 19 yr. old daughter is going to be the contortionist! She is going to make a flexible phony arm and leg, find a pair of big palazzo pants, put both legs in one leg opening and the false leg in the empty pant leg. Same thing with the blouse. That way, she can use her real arm to grab the false extremities and
"contort' them! I can't wait to see it. I will be the tattooed lady--got the tattooed panty hose, tattooed arm sleeves, and random decals for my face. Hubby will be the strong man. It's all coming together nicely, but I'm always open to others ideas.


----------

